# Froome is clearly a doper - there I said it



## DERMotorSports

A customer of mine that worked at usada was brave enough to stand up against lance when everybody thought the fraud a hero. Now my turn. Something seriously wrong when on every climb no matter how steep how hot or even unusually stressed and running in cycling shoes, not only does the guy pedal away from 100 pound colombian climbers with ease but never breaks a sweat. Face it folks this is impossible. Kinda odd too his best mate somehow manages same feat. Hmmm

The brits clearly targeted cycling with olympics hosting duties and strongly suspect learned from lance what a dedicated fraud oriented criminal enterprise could accomplish even in athletes of average abilities. Never saw a brit on front of grid and now they are everywhere. Too bad press wont call a rat a rat probably because the rats speak with brit accents. Enough of this bs, racing deserves genuine champions not lab experiments turned loose on peloton

Also getting tired of special rules favouring brit riders the outrageous amount of flat boring stages to give cavendish easy wins, shortened mountain stages due to spurious weather conditions and rules being ignored when caught red handed cheating running up hill without a bike. Seriously does anybody believe cavendish is even an average overall roadracer??? This guy is going to break eddy merckx records without being able to climb a termite mound. This is an outrage. On the best day of his life cavendish doesn't even merit carrying merckx feces covered towel let alone breaking his records


----------



## wgscott

Col*o*mbian.

I hear he is also sponsored by the Trilateral Commission.


----------



## DERMotorSports

Apologies to all for grammar spelling errata, was typed on iphone with fat brake fluid damaged fingers


----------



## penn_rider

Also, wrong forum...


----------



## BacDoc

penn_rider said:


> Also, wrong forum...


This thread will be moved in....5...4...3...2...1


----------



## Rashadabd

penn_rider said:


> Also, wrong forum...


Whoa there big fella, it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## DERMotorSports

penn_rider said:


> Also, wrong forum...


Actually this thread is addressed specifically to the TdF


----------



## MMsRepBike

DERMotorSports said:


> blah, blah


I got news for you dumbass, your hero is a convicted doper/cheater.

That's right. Eddy Merckx is a convicted doper and cheater. A proven cheat. So what now?


----------



## tlg

DERMotorSports said:


> This guy is going to break eddy merckx records without being able to climb a termite mound. This is an outrage. On the best day of his life cavendish doesn't even merit carrying merckx feces covered towel let alone breaking his records


You put a lot of weight in Merck's records huh?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Merckx#Doping

Gotta love a *little *irony.


----------



## DERMotorSports

MMsRepBike said:


> I got news for you dumbass, your hero is a convicted doper/cheater.
> 
> That's right. Eddy Merckx is a convicted doper and cheater. A proven cheat. So what now?


Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me

I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit. 

Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!

Dan Law
Peachtree City, GA


----------



## tlg

DERMotorSports said:


> Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me
> 
> I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit.
> 
> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


OMG  You're going to get into fisticuffs over words on the interwebs?


----------



## DBT

DERMotorSports said:


> Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me
> 
> I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit.
> 
> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## MMsRepBike

And a keyboard warrior too. This is a classic in the making right here.


----------



## Durt

Butthurt much?

From Urban Dictionary:
Internuts 

The phenomenon that occurs when someone becomes a badass when addressing others on a message board. 

It is a common practice for the reticent, meek, and cowardly to make bold statements, on the internet, knowing there is no way to be held accountable. 

The poster was getting badly flamed, so threatened to kick everyone's ass. His anger made his internuts grow. 

#trolling #fight picking #anonymous #safe #wuss


----------



## BCSaltchucker

DERMotorSports said:


> A customer of mine that worked at usada was brave enough to stand up against lance when everybody thought the fraud a hero. Now my turn. Something seriously wrong when on every climb no matter how steep how hot or even unusually stressed and running in cycling shoes, not only does the guy pedal away from 100 pound colombian climbers with ease but never breaks a sweat. Face it folks this is impossible. Kinda odd too his best mate somehow manages same feat. Hmmm
> 
> The brits clearly targeted cycling with olympics hosting duties and strongly suspect learned from lance what a dedicated fraud oriented criminal enterprise could accomplish even in athletes of average abilities. Never saw a brit on front of grid and now they are everywhere. Too bad press wont call a rat a rat probably because the rats speak with brit accents. Enough of this bs, racing deserves genuine champions not lab experiments turned loose on peloton
> 
> Also getting tired of special rules favouring brit riders the outrageous amount of flat boring stages to give cavendish easy wins, shortened mountain stages due to spurious weather conditions and rules being ignored when caught red handed cheating running up hill without a bike. Seriously does anybody believe cavendish is even an average overall roadracer??? This guy is going to break eddy merckx records without being able to climb a termite mound. This is an outrage. On the best day of his life cavendish doesn't even merit carrying merckx feces covered towel let alone breaking his records


Libel is a big risk when you accuse someone of something when you do not know it is true.

Posts about doping are disallowed in this forum. There is the 'doping forum' on here for such nasty whiny snivelling 'he's a doper' postings like yours. The Doping Forum

*There is no rider today more deserving the applause and praise to equal the two great champions of our time Chris Froome and Peter Sagan.* And Froome is also the most polite, unpretentious, quiet friendly guy in the peleton too. A great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## tlg

DERMotorSports said:


> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


So you're on the board of your local church. Quite a representative of the Gospel threatening to beat people up over words. Is that what Jesus would do?
https://www.linkedin.com/in/danlaw
https://www.mylife.com/daniel-law/daniellaw16446r


*Mugshots* Online Daniel Eugene Law | Peachtree City, GA


----------



## den bakker

tlg said:


> So you're on the board of your local church. Quite a representative of the Gospel threatening to beat people up over words. Is that what Jesus would do?
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/danlaw
> https://www.mylife.com/daniel-law/daniellaw16446r
> 
> 
> *Mugshots* Online Daniel Eugene Law | Peachtree City, GA


Jesus was known to dropkick grannies. just saying.


----------



## Durt

Hey DERp...where's your rant and unfounded accusations about Sagan? He's had some pretty "unbelievable" performances this year as well. Do you get this butthurt when your race cars get beat?


----------



## den bakker

DERMotorSports said:


> Apologies to all for grammar spelling errata, was typed on iphone with fat brake fluid damaged fingers


you are not supposed to drink the fluid.


----------



## wgscott

tlg said:


> OMG  You're going to get into fisticuffs over words on the interwebs?


Don't tangle with The Law, boy-ah.


----------



## ghettocop

DERMotorSports said:


> Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me
> 
> I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit.
> 
> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


OMG you are foolish. I always find it highly amusing when guys get all mad and post their real names and addresses online. This is going to backfire on you so badly you will have to quit the internet.


----------



## DERMotorSports

Durt said:


> Hey DERp...where's your rant and unfounded accusations about Sagan? He's had some pretty "unbelievable" performances this year as well. Do you get this butthurt when your race cars get beat?


I love sagan - may be best allaround cyclist since jalabert. Puts out every race, every mile. Actually blows up from time to time, sweats when other athletes are sweating, fatigues and tires as would be expected of a larger sized rider. Results are spectacular but watching him, within realm of believability


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> brave enough to stand up against lance when everybody thought the fraud a hero. Now my turn.


Try not to use the word "brave" in ref to yourself when your posting anonymously
on an internet forum.


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me
> 
> I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit.
> 
> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


Your an idiot Dan.


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> Try not to use the word "brave" in ref to yourself when your posting anonymously
> on an internet forum.


My name IS listed but i understand why people dont as somebody already posted searches which is a lame thing to do in anonymity


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> Your an idiot Dan.


You're not your


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> You're not your


Ok, You're an idiot Dan, and you're still not brave. Grow up.


----------



## DERMotorSports

BCSaltchucker said:


> Libel is a big risk when you accuse someone of something when you do not know it is true.
> 
> Posts about doping are disallowed in this forum. There is the 'doping forum' on here for such nasty whiny snivelling 'he's a doper' postings like yours. The Doping Forum
> 
> *There is no rider today more deserving the applause and praise to equal the two great champions of our time Chris Froome and Peter Sagan.* And Froome is also the most polite, unpretentious, quiet friendly guy in the peleton too. A great ambassador for the sport.


Do you personally know Froome? If you do great and your input appreciated. If not, why would you state such a thing? A review of this site will show the same vitriol directed to anybody making reasoned logical observations re lance which were proven clearly correct. Yet not one person apologized publicly for their comments when lance was exposed. It is called discretion and reasonable judgement would suggest something is amiss re Froome. But i will also suggest that you at least made a reasoned argument v argumentum ad hominem

Finally i will reiterate that i love sagan and believe him best allaround cyclist since jalabert. He puts out all the time and also as wouldbe expected sometimes suffers, sweats, bonks and doesnt outclimb 100 pound colombian climbing specialists without even breaking a sweat when they are drenched. Sagan is incredible yet believable that he may not be doping


----------



## tlg

DERMotorSports said:


> My name IS listed but i understand why people dont as somebody already posted searches which is a lame thing to do in anonymity


Lame is threatening to beat up people over words on the interwebs.

Isn't posting your personal information an invitation for people to learn more about you? I emailed this thread to your church so they could learn more about you too.
Staff - Holy Trinity Catholic Church, Peachtree City, Georgia


----------



## Marc

tlg said:


> Lame is threatening to beat up people over words on the interwebs.
> 
> Isn't posting your personal information an invitation for people to learn more about you? I emailed this thread to your church so they could learn more about you too.
> Staff - Holy Trinity Catholic Church, Peachtree City, Georgia


Someone needs to order Dan here a55 gallon drum of lube and have it delivered to his church


----------



## viciouscycle

I called laughed as soon as he said Froome has never broken a sweat.....really? You need a better TV as Ive seen him soaked after stages.


----------



## tlg

Marc said:


> Someone needs to order Dan here a55 gallon drum of lube and have it delivered to his church


Maybe a case of these delivered to his Catholic Church.... Attn: Dan
Case of 1,000 - LifeStyles Small Snugger Fit Condoms


----------



## DERMotorSports

tlg said:


> Lame is threatening to beat up people over words on the interwebs.
> 
> Isn't posting your personal information an invitation for people to learn more about you? I emailed this thread to your church so they could learn more about you too.
> Staff - Holy Trinity Catholic Church, Peachtree City, Georgia


No it was a conversation between me and a person that disrespected me presenting him an opportunity to speakface to face with me the way he did while hiding behind anonymity on the internet. Odd some take it as an opportunity to spy and stalk people with whom they have had no interaction. I have not even been terse with any of the other posters. My arguments have been based on observation

Reflect on this, you are in the biggest presentation of your life and all your info not just the powerpoint projector but notes even memories just disappear. Further it is hot. So you panic and run up3 flights of stairs to retrieve notes. Somehow there isnt a drop of sweat on you??? 

Froome was in midst of brutal acceleration and has his bike disabled. He runs uphill a couple hundred yards amongst a closing throng in a panic incycling shoes but somehow no sweat no exhaustion??? Even highly trained triathletes find cycle to run transtions challenging and literally pour sweat during these normal recurring events.


----------



## love4himies

BCSaltchucker said:


> Libel is a big risk when you accuse someone of something when you do not know it is true.
> 
> Posts about doping are disallowed in this forum. There is the 'doping forum' on here for such nasty whiny snivelling 'he's a doper' postings like yours. The Doping Forum
> 
> *There is no rider today more deserving the applause and praise to equal the two great champions of our time Chris Froome and Peter Sagan.* And Froome is also the most polite, unpretentious, quiet friendly guy in the peleton too. A great ambassador for the sport.


So is Ryder, but he is also an admitted doper. Being nice and doping are not correlated.

Perhaps a mod can move this to the proper forum???


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> Finally i will reiterate that i love sagan and believe him best allaround cyclist since jalabert.


Are you really gonna come in here spouting doping **** and then cite Jaja as a good comparison? Head-up-ass much? I love Ja-ja but he was as dirty as they come.


----------



## Oxtox

better to be a doper than a dope...

lookin' at you, OP.


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> Are you really gonna come in here spouting doping **** and then cite Jaja as a good comparison? Head-up-ass much? I love Ja-ja but he was as dirty as they come.


All i stated was jaja one of great allaround cyclist, never stated anything regarding his doping.


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> All i stated was jaja one of great allaround cyclist, never stated anything regarding his doping.


Yeah but you came in here spouting bullshit and vitriol regarding Froome doping (with zero basis) and Cav and then hold up JaJa and a good compairson to Sagan. Your just full of it.


----------



## DERMotorSports

tlg said:


> Maybe a case of these delivered to his Catholic Church.... Attn: Dan
> Case of 1,000 - LifeStyles Small Snugger Fit Condoms


Again i neither spy nor stalk nor tell tales. Surely i dont get involved in conversations between men challenging one another. I choose to live as a man not skulk about in anonymity. I will be fine, thank you. Why do you hate Catholics so much? And Why do you have such an unhealthy interest in mens genitals?


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> Yeah but you came in here spouting bullshit and vitriol regarding Froome doping (with zero basis) and Cav and then hold up JaJa and a good compairson to Sagan. Your just full of it.


You're not your. I wasnt the guy changing subject to sagan. Observation is a valid basis for scientific inference. Discriminating or discerning or discretion are valuable tools Surely when something seems unbelievable except in context of others who were eventually found to be cheating, it is very likely cheating

Now if your argument is you dont care and feel cheating should be permitted then state that the rules need amended, redacted or tossed, that is a legitimate position


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> Why do you hate Catholics so much? And Why do you have such an unhealthy interest in mens genitals?


Regarding catholics, for me it's the oppression of women and minorities and the pedophiles and coving up for them. 

How is a interest in someone elses genitals unhealthy? Providing its not children or animals?


----------



## PJay

Whew - my first try at reporting this guy for a ban did not work. He is so obnoxious I had to try again. Thankfully it worked this time.


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> Regarding catholics, for me it's the oppression of women and minorities and the pedophiles and coving up for them.
> 
> How is a interest in someone elses genitals unhealthy? Providing its not children or animals?


And you believe all Catholics are OK with corruption in the upper hierarchy?? Do not paint me with that brush. There are priests bishops and at least one cardinal that belong in prison for their crimes or being accessories after the fact. Worse is the denial of victims day in court. Your statement is equivalent to stating the american public is responsible for us officials actions around world.


----------



## 32and3cross

PJay said:


> Whew - my first try at reporting this guy for a ban did not work. He is so obnoxious I had to try again. Thankfully it worked this time.


Awww man that guy was so fun, dumb, pointless arguments, easy to wind up.


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> And you believe all Catholics are OK with corruption in the upper hierarchy?? Do not paint me with that brush. There are priests bishops and at least one cardinal that belong in prison for their crimes or being accessories after the fact. Worse is the denial of victims day in court. Your statement is equivalent to stating the american public is responsible for us officials actions around world.


I wonld not be part of any organization that supported the actions that catholics have done. I see being part of that organization and supporting as tacit agreement that you agree with those policies. Until they reject their oppressive policies remounce their BS tax exempt status and turn over all the pedophiles **** em.


----------



## tlg

DERMotorSports said:


> Why do you hate Catholics so much? And Why do you have such an unhealthy interest in mens genitals?


Why do you threaten to beat people up on the interwebs? I don't think that's the way of Jesus. Does that mean I hate Catholics?


----------



## Clipped_in

I just want to thank Dan, et al. for one of the most entertaining threads in a long time.


----------



## Rashadabd

This is RBR at its worst honestly. Arguments like these are one of the reason that I and others like me frequent the site less and less....


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> I wonld not be part of any organization that supported the actions that catholics have done. I see being part of that organization and supporting as tacit agreement that you agree with those policies. Until they reject their oppressive policies remounce their BS tax exempt status and turn over all the pedophiles **** em.


Well it is tough to argue those valid points. Further I agree no religions should be tax exempt. Taxing all religious entities is neither abridging religious freedom nor establishing official church

The volunteer services i have undertaken with the church were mainly concerned with community betterment such as running blood drives, healthfairs. Collections for needy &c. Yes i have been involved with finances but mainly to assure good stewardship such as assuring monies were not embezzled nor misallocated for personal benefit of clergy layclergy - which i can promise you our parish is clean! I have never been involved with the religious education nor other areas you have concern primarily because my inclination went contrary to the direction undertaken. I have strongly and publicly voiced my disagreement with the state of affairs siding with many of your issues much to the leaderships displeasure. 

However because there are many rotten apples in the barrel does not mean every apple is poisoned


----------



## 32and3cross

DERMotorSports said:


> Well it is tough to argue those valid points. Further I agree no religions should be tax exempt. Taxing all religious entities is neither abridging religious freedom nor establishing official church
> 
> The volunteer services i have undertaken with the church were mainly concerned with community betterment such as running blood drives, healthfairs. Collections for needy &c. Yes i have been involved with finances but mainly to assure good stewardship such as assuring monies were not embezzled nor misallocated for personal benefit of clergy layclergy - which i can promise you our parish is clean! I have never been involved with the religious education nor other areas you have concern primarily because my inclination went contrary to the direction undertaken. I have strongly and publicly voiced my disagreement with the state of affairs siding with many of your issues much to the leaderships displeasure.
> 
> However because there are many rotten apples in the barrel does not mean every apple is poisoned


Great you seems somewhat reasonable regarding those points still you support a corrupt organization, and I still think the church is total bullshit.


----------



## DERMotorSports

32and3cross said:


> Great you seems somewhat reasonable regarding those points still you support a corrupt organization, and I still think the church is total bullshit.


That is your right, we live in a religiously tolerant nation. But point is dont think Catholics are marching lock step singing happily about how leadership is running things and the injustices past and present


----------



## Fireform

Hilarious. Sir, you go too far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc

tlg said:


> Maybe a case of these delivered to his Catholic Church.... Attn: Dan
> Case of 1,000 - LifeStyles Small Snugger Fit Condoms


Perhaps a case of gay pride flags shipped COD?


----------



## BCSaltchucker

DERMotorSports said:


> Do you personally know Froome? If you do great and your input appreciated. If not, why would you state such a thing? A review of this site will show the same vitriol directed to anybody making reasoned logical observations re lance which were proven clearly correct. Yet not one person apologized publicly for their comments when lance was exposed. It is called discretion and reasonable judgement would suggest something is amiss re Froome. But i will also suggest that you at least made a reasoned argument v argumentum ad hominem
> 
> Finally i will reiterate that i love sagan and believe him best allaround cyclist since jalabert. He puts out all the time and also as wouldbe expected sometimes suffers, sweats, bonks and doesnt outclimb 100 pound colombian climbing specialists without even breaking a sweat when they are drenched. Sagan is incredible yet believable that he may not be doping


I know I won't ever get sued for giving riders praise. However making unfounded accusations which sully a person's reputation as you have done here can and often does result in lawsuits and expensive awards for damage.

be careful. internet postings are forever, and very public

Colombia produces some great climbers, shaped by living in a steep mountainous environment, often at high altitude. But it is a tiny cycling scene there. The best Colombian climbers are always beaten on the mountains by the TDF winners. The talent pool in europe is much deeper, the amateur and pro cycling scene in Europe is a brutal cauldron brewing the pinnacle of cycling achievement.


----------



## wgscott

BCSaltchucker said:


> I know I won't ever get sued for giving riders praise. However making unfounded accusations which sully a person's reputation as you have done here can and often does result in lawsuits and expensive awards for damage.
> 
> be careful. internet postings are forever, and very public



Irony sure can be ironic.



DERMotorSports said:


> Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me
> 
> I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit.
> 
> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


----------



## viciouscycle

I clearly saw a drop of sweat dripping from Froome's face as he finished the TT today. Your argument is now invalid.


----------



## stevesbike

DERMotorSports said:


> A customer of mine that worked at usada was brave enough to stand up against lance when everybody thought the fraud a hero. Now my turn. Something seriously wrong when on every climb no matter how steep how hot or even unusually stressed and running in cycling shoes, not only does the guy pedal away from 100 pound colombian climbers with ease but never breaks a sweat. Face it folks this is impossible. Kinda odd too his best mate somehow manages same feat. Hmmm
> 
> The brits clearly targeted cycling with olympics hosting duties and strongly suspect learned from lance what a dedicated fraud oriented criminal enterprise could accomplish even in athletes of average abilities. Never saw a brit on front of grid and now they are everywhere. Too bad press wont call a rat a rat probably because the rats speak with brit accents. Enough of this bs, racing deserves genuine champions not lab experiments turned loose on peloton
> 
> Also getting tired of special rules favouring brit riders the outrageous amount of flat boring stages to give cavendish easy wins, shortened mountain stages due to spurious weather conditions and rules being ignored when caught red handed cheating running up hill without a bike. Seriously does anybody believe cavendish is even an average overall roadracer??? This guy is going to break eddy merckx records without being able to climb a termite mound. This is an outrage. On the best day of his life cavendish doesn't even merit carrying merckx feces covered towel let alone breaking his records


This forum seems to get posters who know incredibly little about the sport. Funny to make the Merckx comparison when Merckx actually tested positive at a time when testing was a joke. What climbing has to do with Cavendish's ability to win sprint stages is beyond me - why don't you ask the other sprinters who lose regularly to Cavendish whether they think he's an average road racer? No one ever suggested he was a GC contender. As for your Froome comments, they are about as uninformed as anything else you say - why don't you start with the physiological testing he did last year, his V02max over the years, and tell us why his performance is inconsistent with that data. And maybe also learn to post in the right forum ....


----------



## ddave12000

OP, so the evidence is that Froome is a doper because you don't think he sweats enough? On yesterday's stage he sure seemed to be sweating and laboring quite a bit up Mont Ventoux. How was it that Mollema and Porte were able to go with him? Are they dopers too? Or were they sweating the proper amount? I don't know if Froome is a doper or not. I suspect many of today's riders have found some new drug that isn't being caught at this point, but it seems silly to suggest that one individual is doping because he's been consistent. Sky also seems to be the most disciplined team and sticking to their proscribed approach which is enabling Froome to be in the right spots. Regarding Quintana, the facts are that he's going to need to be able to do more than stay with the main group if he wants to win. So far, he hasn't shown he has what it takes so using Froome's ability to attack yesterday doesn't say much to me.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

32and3cross said:


> Your an idiot Dan.


Hmmm, there is touch of irony in that statement.


----------



## AJL

WTF is this - PO and Doping in the TdF forums. Hallo? Mods? Anyone?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

DERMotorSports said:


> I love sagan - may be best allaround cyclist since jalabert. Puts out every race, every mile. Actually blows up from time to time, sweats when other athletes are sweating, fatigues and tires as would be expected of a larger sized rider. Results are spectacular but watching him, within realm of believability


Froome is a doper because he goes so fast.
Froome and G both said they could barely hang on in the break with Sagan.
Sagan is faster than Froome but not a doper.
This is counterintuitive

Also, you need to be told that whether or not you can beat people up has no bearing on the validity of your argument.

Making a threat like that is not "being a man" at all. It only shows how insecure you are. If you were truly well informed your argument would stand on its own merits.


----------



## zephxiii

Not normal... lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinelli 82220

stevesbike said:


> This forum seems to get posters who know incredibly little about the sport. Funny to make the Merckx comparison


Yes indeed.
How many of Merckx's wins were in sprint finishes? Time trials? Lone breaks?
Comparing Merckx and Cavendish is impossible, they are completely different riders with different objectives. 
Cav's record in sprints at the Tour totally eclipses any other rider.


----------



## il sogno

I'm Brexiting this thread to the Doping Forum. Have fun, y'all.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

32and3cross said:


> I wonld not be part of any organization that supported the actions that catholics have done. I see being part of that organization and supporting as tacit agreement that you agree with those policies. Until they reject their oppressive policies remounce their BS tax exempt status and turn over all the pedophiles **** em.


I abhor the fact that a small minority of priests abused children. However, this is not a situation unique to the Catholic church. You can find pedophiles in any church or organization. The failure to properly deal with it certainly WAS an issue. 

Women as priests (and married men) is largely advocated in the US, but much of the world does not hold the same view. It is a debate within the church.

The church hardly oppresses minorities. There were Africans being considered for Pope. Two African Cardinals in the Running to Be Pope - ABC News. Pretty much every Catholic church in the southwest will have a Masses in Spanish. The majority of Latinos in the US are Catholic and many hold positions of standing in the Church.

Please do mistake the above as support for the OP's statements on this board. Calling out fellow posters is wrong and should earn an insta-ban. It has no place here, or anywhere.

As for Froome? Who knows if he is doping or not. There have been no compelling arguments put forth here that he is. 

If we are not careful this thread could get the double move from pro cylcling-->doping--> PO. 

Enjoy the day. Life is too short for this BS.


----------



## Aadub

Forget about pro cycling, We are about to see the best PED performances in sport, about 3 weeks to Rio..


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Yep, the Rio lab has lost its accreditation. Probably didn't pay their staff or bills.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



DERMotorSports said:


> Let me set you straight; you may get away addressing others wiith disrespect but not me
> 
> I beg you to come say that to my face. Please message me offline so we can arrange a meet face to face to teach you manners. If near one of my trips will gladly pay a visit.
> 
> Differences are one thing but I still believe in honour and will not be insulted by you nor anybody else!
> 
> Dan Law
> Peachtree City, GA


Yeah, we are not doing this.


----------

